# Electrobraid fencing?



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi. We have some new additions to our ranch. Three Nigerian Dwarf gals! Anywho, we currently have two pastures up 1 1/2 acres each. These pastures are fenced for our horses though. It's electrobraid fencing( polyrope that's electrified) 4 strands. Highest strand is about 4 1/2 ft high and the lowest is about 12 inches off the ground. Can we put our goats in this???






lowest


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## pdpo222 (Jun 26, 2011)

If it were me I'd put another strand at the bottom. I've seen goats squeeze thru places I never thought they would. When I do our fence I want my lowest strand as low as possible, I don't want them to even think they can get out. Once they do they will continue to go to that spot, at least mine did when they found one. I want my lower strands close togethor and wider as I go higher. Once they get zapped that SHOULD keep them back, but you know murphy's law...it always seems to live here. lol


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

I dunno if I can run a strand lower. It has to be certain height off the grass so that it doesn't short out. Hmmm, maybe I could do a bottom board?


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

To explain further we have Bahia pastures and those stalks get tall before you even notice! I don't want em to hit that bottom wire...


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have the same 4- strand set up all electric foot each apart but I'm going to add two rows of bob-wire one at 6 inches and one at 18 inches


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh that's a great idea! AND much cheaper than a bottom board around the whole dang thing! Thanks!


----------

